# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  iSensor HD Patio, outdoor security camera, Amaryllo International B.V., Amsterdam, the Netherlands

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Amaryllo International B.V.

Home page - amaryllo.eu/isensor-patio

----------


## Airicist

Amaryllo iSensor HD Patio

Published on Mar 6, 2015




> iSensor HD Patio is Amaryllo's new product that is designed for professional outdoor security protection. It offers a HD video plus motion and audio sensors. It is smaller than your iPhone but is powerful enough to remotely pan the camera viewing 180 degrees. No other professional IP cameras are so small to offer panning feature.
> 
> The outer case well protects the device from water and weather. It is the perfect home or office security protection device.

----------


## Airicist

iSensor HD Patio displayed at Computex 2015

Published on Jun 5, 2015

----------

